# Good ol' Omaha featherbones



## master_dman (Mar 18, 2008)

Guess what I'm having for Easter?

Anybody else ever smoke them before?  I'm leaning toward searing them in the firebox for a few minutes, both sides.. then a slow burn for 2-3 hours at 225.  Stack them in a couple of pans lightly covered for another 2-3 hours should just about do it?

I've found others that say parboil them first.. or to wrap them in foil for the pan.. but I don't want to do either of those.

I was thinking about trying my first fatty as well.
Will the fatty be done by then, or will it be done sooner?


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 18, 2008)

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## minn.bill (Mar 18, 2008)

you got me bubba?


----------



## walking dude (Mar 18, 2008)

heard of a feather........heard of a bone..........but nary a piece of meat in a feather or bone.........quill maybe


----------



## mossymo (Mar 18, 2008)

My Guess = Searing an brisket Smokie Okie style then smoking..... where I may be wrong is the times you listed? But if I am right go by internal temp instead of time and I also suggest using the foil; then do not forget to towel wrap and give good cooler time.....


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 18, 2008)

dman, I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 18, 2008)

mossy.........if YOU KNOW WHAT HE"S TALKING BOUT.........how bout cueing the rest of us in........geez.......


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 18, 2008)

Just did a search...this is what I found...

"Featherbones are pork short ribs they are flat bones inside of the tenderist meat if they are prepared right."

Guess that solves that mystery...


----------



## walking dude (Mar 18, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh........joe..........like applebee's riblets then..........

if that is the case.........sounds more like it needs a 3-2-1 or a 2-2-1


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 18, 2008)

Seems like it WD...why wouldnt ya just cook the spares and call it a day?

Must be a local thing...


----------



## walking dude (Mar 18, 2008)

well i live 2 hours EAST of omaha, and never had heard of em.......

kinda like the dino bones thats was going round here couple months ago


----------



## mossymo (Mar 18, 2008)

Dang, wrong again !!! I thought possibly with this warmer weather someone was going to step up and "fire up" for a Smokie Okie Brisket. If no one else will, I am going to give it a little thought for this weekend..... Come on WD, break "Ole Bud" in right !!! Here is a link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...e+okie+brisket just for WD to get his lips wet !!!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 18, 2008)

Apparently a place called farmland foods is the only place that sells them in 10 Lb boxes.  Heres a link I looked but still couldnt find them.

http://www.farmlandfoods.com/


----------



## walking dude (Mar 18, 2008)

mossy.........post number 53

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=14350&page=1

already broke her in sunday

have yet to post the pics of the smoke feast yet tho


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 18, 2008)

CubGuy17 did some featherbones for his parents weding aniversary and I couldn't keep my hands off of them. The fetherbones I mean.  I believe he smoked em for a while and then put them in a roasting pan with some water and celery.  Oh man they were good.  I'm going to call him and make sure he see's this post so he can provide some input.
Best of luck!


----------



## cubguy17 (Mar 18, 2008)

I smoked them for about an hour or so, then into a roaster with water,ham broth, celery, green peppers, jalapenos, onions, worchestershire, a couple garlic cloves, I don't remember exactly how much of each, but I don't think it really matters, just to taste they turned out great. You can also just smoke them entirely if they will be eaten right away and not sitting around all day, but the roaster is the way to go for nice tender, juicy, allday featherbones. (riblets)


----------



## master_dman (Mar 18, 2008)

How much water was in the roaster?  Were they covered in water?  Or just a few inches.. Was the roaster in the smoker.. or the oven?

I think I'm gonna stick with my original plan and see how it goes.


----------



## cubguy17 (Mar 18, 2008)

A couple of gallons, they are covered. I just used a roaster oven like what you might see at a buffet. But go with what you know and post some pics, I might have to do some easter feather bones now that you got me thinking of them. Good Luck


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 20, 2008)

Sumthin like this??


----------



## capt dan (Mar 20, 2008)

Bad man!

I knew it was commin, but wasn't sure  who would deliver it!


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## walking dude (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah .........boiling ribs............a sin against god


----------



## iowaheat (Mar 21, 2008)

I usually smoke featherbones about once a month. With 4 kids 10lbs of featherbones goes a long way and can usually pick them up for about .88 a pound. And they come in a 10lb box. I usually just use the electric smoker for these @ 220 deg. for about 3 hours. I normally trim them a little by cutting off the fat on the side but most of them require little or no trimming. After trimming i'll sprinkle a little cajun seasoning on them for some added zing. All in all the featherbones are pretty meaty and tasty. After about 2 1/2 hours I'll sample one and then keep an eye on them for the next half an hour or so. I prefer mine a little more done than the riblets you would get from Applebees. Just make sure you don't over do them because they can get dry and sometimes a little brittle.  

As a matter of fact I'm thinking about smoking some Sunday I'll post some pics so you all know what a featherbone (riblet) looks like. Being from Omaha, featherbones have always been around.


----------



## master_dman (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow.!
What a hit.

I smoked 20 lbs, without a trace left now.

It's only the second time ever smoking meat.. and I'm learning in leaps and bounds.  Even got my required mods done beforehand.

I got rid of the Mickey Mouse "warm, ideal, hot" temp gauge and got a real one.. only to discover that the hour of 225-250 of smoking I did was actually 325-350 when I opened it up and looked at the other oven temp gauge I had sitting on the rack.

Needles to say, about two lbs of featherbones that were right by the firebox were crispy critters.  But the dogs sure loved them.


----------



## Huskerborn1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Man featherbones are awsome been eating them for years. You use your rub smoke them for 1.5 hrs at 300 then place them in foil for another hr and I half I like to put either a homemade bbq sauce or sweet baby Ray's. I also use a roaster with soy sauce worstishire celery garlic and salt and pepper and seasoning salt. Cook them for about 2 hrs then throw them in the smoker for another hr there great now I'm gonna have to make some tomorrow craving them lol. Oh ps instead of bbq sauce I've also hear of using butter at the last hour and a half friend did dr pepper they were great too


----------

